# SCORNED from Kit Kong's Model Mansion



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Hell hath no fury like a woman...









SCORNED.








SCORNED is a new Kit Kong's Model Mansion kit. She's 1/8 scale, more or less, and fits right in with Aurora monster kits. 

Casting was a little rough, but you can't beat the subject matter! The EC Comics style was my inspiration for the paint-up. Hope you like her, in all her putrescent glory!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

At least she takes that white dress to be cleaned regularly..Nice work.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What Burton's Corpse Bride would have looked like if she hadn't been tooned and disneyfied. Scary work!


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

I've always really liked that sculpt. You did a really nice paint-up on her. Some high gloss on the decayed parts to give them a wet look would be cool, if you don't mind my critique of it.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

what a brilliant sculpt and paint job on this one! - i love zombie type kits and you nailed the decaying look on this one!.. might have to order one myself!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta love a zombie kit! Nicely brought to undead life, Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I appreciate the comments.


----------

